# How high can you go?



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I saw these in South Philly on my way home from the Fightin' Phils game.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Close up of the last one.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

You know you got the sickness. You are taking pictures of random electrical equipment. What did the people with you say? :jester:



But thanks for posting them. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The SEU haters are going to get a woody from those pics.. :laughing:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I was by myself, the people that I was with were going to the 2nd game of the double header, I was headed home.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

B4T said:


> The SEU haters are going to get a woody from those pics.. :laughing:


That's because it's true and this is proof


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I wanna know what the hell the POCO did there before remote metering, did the meter reader walk around on stilts? :huh:


sbrn33 said:


> That's because it's true and this is proof


 This is proof that SEU can safely operate even after it's been in service for so many decades that the outer jacket has fallen off? I agree. :yes:

-John


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

This is awesome. :laughing: Notice that the light is also attached to a blue box. It doesn't get any better. :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> That's because it's true and this is proof


That was the "old style" manufactured SEU.. the modern stuff doesn't have duct tape for a jacket.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey, if your N termination fails, no problem, the neighbors will pick it up.:thumbsup:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Big John said:


> I wanna know what the hell the POCO did there before remote metering, did the meter reader walk around on stilts? :huh: This is proof that SEU can safely operate even after it's been in service for so many decades that the outer jacket has fallen off? I agree. :yes:
> 
> -John


Do you really believe this is a decent wiring method for SE conductors? No argument just wondering(it's not even legal here) so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*here*

they have to be 4.5-5 ft center of meter here off ground


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you really believe this is a decent wiring method for SE conductors? No argument just wondering(it's not even legal here) so it doesn't matter.


 Honestly, yes. All wiring methods eventually fail but I would wager that stuff is a half-century old and it still works. It needs replacing, but it still works.

Also, the jackets in newer SE are made of much more durable plastic, and will not be subject to this same problem. 

-John


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

wow how did they read these before the smart meters


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Do you really believe this is a decent wiring method for SE conductors? No argument just wondering(it's not even legal here) so it doesn't matter.


Most of the houses here on Long Island had SEU services before PVC came onto the scene..

There have been no reports of houses busting out in flames from spontaneous combustion..:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> This is awesome. :laughing: Notice that the light is also attached to a blue box. It doesn't get any better. :thumbup:


Gee i wonder why the light is falling out of the wall..:laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

ampman said:


> wow how were they read before the smart meters


i believe the readers use binoculars.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

You should be selling them an upgrade rather than wasting time taking pictures.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Most of the houses here on Long Island had SEU services before PVC came onto the scene..
> 
> There have been no reports of houses busting out in flames from spontaneous combustion..:laughing:


That's from the blue box with the hanging light..:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

dawgs said:


> You should be selling them an upgrade rather than wasting time taking pictures.


How about I give you their addresses and you can knock on their doors and ask them if they want to change them?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Does that AC condenser have a disconnect?


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> That's from the blue box with the hanging light..:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


 i thought i was because the ground was up


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

It just wasn't installed correctly. That's what you get when you "get a good deal" from some idiot who doesn't properly install the SE. There's nothing wrong with SE, just something wrong with the idiots who can't install it right. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> This is proof that SEU can safely operate even after it's been in service for so many decades that the outer jacket has fallen off? I agree. :yes:


Awesome :laughing:



3xdad said:


> i believe the readers use binoculars.


Ours have big spotting scopes, they could probably read a meter all the way down a block with them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Read meters ......... like go and put your eyes on them?

How old school, I think all the ones around here are some sort of remote read type.


----------

